# Omnisphere 2.5



## AMAROK13 (Oct 11, 2018)

I visited the Spectrasonics website and I was surprised to find that in the required system, it no longer speaks 32 bits, but only 64 bits.

I guess Omnisphere 2.5 can still be used in 32 bits?


----------



## Steve_Karl (Oct 13, 2018)

I suspect it's 64bit only but you can email [email protected] and ask.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have the answer regarding the 64 bit version for Omnisphere 2.5.

32-bit, version 2.4
64-bit, version 2.5


----------

